# Thinking of buying a 2000-01 a4 1.8t manual...



## shepard515 (Jan 4, 2011)

Recently, my 99 Passat's timing belt went and so went the engine  I loved the car but am new to VW/Audi's and was unaware that it need to be changed about every 80k. Anyways, I'm thinking of buying either a 2000 or 2001 Audi A4. I know the passat and a4 are essentially the same car but I was curious as to what I should look for when buying a new one. Also, the usual maintenance and things I should have done at so many miles etc...I'm tryin to find one with around 70-100k mi on it. any insight would be appreciated! Thanks! 

-Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

If you're looking at the 1.8T cars, it's important to see if you can find one with documentation of oil changes. Some of the 1.8Ts suffered from oil sludging if the oil was not changed at proper intervals with good oil. 

They're great cars, though. I owned a '99 1.8T quattro A4 for several years, and I absolutely loved it. 

-Tim


----------



## AudibahnA4 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea just make sure to follow what he said. I own a 2001 A4 1.8T and I love it would not trade it for anything


----------



## passaton (Oct 24, 2009)

Be careful with people that have modified their audi's too much and by that I mean you can look at the exterior and see cuts or missing frames. If you are unfamiliar with the modifications and expectations you will find yourself loosing so much money. Also, ask yourself why you want a vehicle that year and what are you planning on doing? I own a 2001 A4T stage 2 and it is great for a commuter but if I can swap with someone for an automatic it would be best for my family. things to think about.


----------



## VroomRsix253 (Nov 4, 2010)

*b5 a4 1.8t is a great car!!!!*

i just purchased a 99 a4 1.8t quattro i love the car i live in washington state the awd come in handy with all the snow and rain, they make good power and respond great to upgrades its one of those cars thats worth every doller


----------

